# Pennsylvania Stars



## PATMAN (Mar 22, 2008)

Here are some pictures of my CB Indian star tortoises. I took these last year right after I got them.

The male gave me a scare last month when it became ill and wouldn't eat for 3 weeks. The vet first gave me Fortaz injections which had no effect. Then he switched to daily shots of Baytril which did the trick. He is now back to himself and eating like a horse.

They are no doubt the most beautiful animals in my collection.

My star pair. Male is on the left, female on the right.






Female star tortoise.





Male star tortoise.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Patrick - They are beautiful!!!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Patrick, not only are their shell patterns wonderful but the cream and brown mottling of their leggs and heads, Beautiful. What a lovely pair.


----------



## PATMAN (Mar 22, 2008)

When I took them out of the shipping box I also was struck by how beautiful their skin color/patterns were. I am quite proud of them.


----------



## wayne.bob (Mar 22, 2008)

beautiful Stars


----------



## Itort (Mar 22, 2008)

Beautiful pair.


----------



## AWAaviatrix (Mar 24, 2008)

Beautiful!

They are such captivating torts. I can sit and watch them for the longest time just doing their thing.



Misty
5 Sulcata's
3 Leopard's
4 Indian Star's


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 24, 2008)

PATMAN said:


> When I took them out of the shipping box I also was struck by how beautiful their skin color/patterns were. I am quite proud of them.



And Quite Proud you should be. May I say it again  Beautiful, just Beautiful.


----------

